# New Freckled Monitor Terrarium Bg



## Kibalus (May 5, 2010)

Just finished building a background for my Freckled Monitor's (_V. tristis orientalis_) new Ferplast Explora 110H tank and I figured I'd share the results. 

If anyone would be interested I can post WIP photos of the project too. 





































I'm quite happy with the results, and he seems to be enjoying the upgrade too. He's already marked the whole thing and checked out every nook and cranny


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

beautiful mate


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

wow that looks so good and a nice looking Monitor two :flrt:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Kibalus said:


> Just finished building a background for my Freckled Monitor's (_V. tristis orientalis_) new Ferplast Explora 110H tank and I figured I'd share the results.
> 
> *If anyone would be interested I can post WIP photos of the project too. *
> 
> ...


yeah get the build log on :2thumb:

great showpiece, well done :no1:


----------



## Kibalus (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the response guys! Really appreciate it!  
And here's the build log. The whole project took a week to complete with the help of a friend:









Started with 5 3cm wide 50x100cm planks of styrofoam and 1 12cm wide 50x100cm piece. Bought a cheap two part soldering iron and replaced the tip with copper wire to use as a styrofoam cutter.

















It's made in two parts that overlap. The larger is made of three pieces glued together and each part has a bottom part added on so that they can stand on their own. 

















Using the soldering iron we cut out shapes from the 12cm piece and glued them onto the bg, then cut similar shapes between them into the actual background to give it more depth definition. 

















We bought pre-colored grout that's heat and water resistant, as well as non toxic. So pretty much everything you want from the final layer of paint anyway. Yay for lazy solutions!  

We went over the whole thing 4 times, letting it dry in a hot room overnight each time. Then finally we moved it into the actual tank, which is 110x45x90cm (Ferplast Explora 110H). My friend made custom light fixtures for the domes that I unfortunately don't have any pictures of. 


















In the end we just put in the different decore and used a hot glue gun to get certain pieces into place and keep them there (like the large branch and hanging moss). The bottom is covered in about 14kg of sand. The spot lamp is 150W, bringing the basking spot to around 45C, while the other dome has a 10.0 UVB exo terra light making the cool end around 25C giving the whole tank a nice gradient. 

And that's that! 
This was the first time we attempted something like this, so I'm really happy with the result. Not to mention it's been great motivation to pimp out my other tanks as well! It's only a matter of time before they all get custom updates.  

Hope this helps anyone else thinking of a DIY project like this~


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

WOW........stunning:flrt:


----------



## Warp (Mar 2, 2014)

That's great,love to do what you have do,realy is good.


----------

